# Covered in Tar



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

That is so terrible!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't imagine and never want to know. Prayers for the poor guy.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

A few years ago, a young (15 yr old) summer student got buried in a load of asphalt. The kid was a family friend of the paving company owner.

Hot tar and asphalt are terrible stuff to be around.
Cant imagine the pain.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

This is an awful story.

I hope it makes it, as a burn victim myself, I know this long road. Its a tough one.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

200 Degrees C! That oven temperature. He won't be burned, he will be cooked. Terrible!


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

In high school I worked a summer on a paving crew, mostly sealing driveways. One of the guys was disfigured due to getting hot mix spilled on him (neck, chest, arm). I don't know how was able to work around the stuff again, but he did.


----------

